# I u I and donor sperm



## Chocolatejoanna (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi can anyone help.  I am doing I u I with donor sperm I paid for and shipped four lots of pre washed sperm.  Not cheap £2,000.  After two failed attempts the clinic has just told me I need more sperm this month as they had to double up on the sperm.  Has anyone heard of this happening?  Or it a mess up from the clinc?  As £1000 for I u I , £250 for drugs and now £1,000 for sperm costs are seriously getting out of hand!


Thanks


----------



## lala1975 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did they tell you at the time that they were doubling up with the sperm? Surely you had a right to know that and have the right to say no if you wanted to Also if they were having to double up then there must have been an issue with count or something so surely you would then have to consider changing to a different donor and not just going back and getting more sperm from the same donor?
I have never heard of this and I think the clinic need to answer some questions for a start.


----------

